# Raccoons



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Has anyone here been doing some raccoon hunting lately? Have you had any luck? I read in a magazine that you can place a caller by a tree that looks like it has raccoons in it and they will crawl out real fast any time of the day. I'm gunna try that sometime.


----------



## coyotehunter13 (Dec 28, 2007)

HEY!!! i think i've read that magazine!!!! isn't it like field and stream or outdoor life??

well anyways, no i have not hunted ***** lately. but me and my friends are going to sometime... along the south loup river... which i suppose u kno where that is, since ur from nebraska.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How do you hunt *****? I just shoot them when they are in the yard or in the barn. Its really fun when they get trapped in grain bins. What do you guys do with them too? Is there any money in there fur?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

It was in the end of the article about a nebraska guy that shoots about a hundred yotes a year.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

They said **** were going to be going for a good price early this season. Not sure about a price but they were supposed to be up from last year, where coyotes are down from last year.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

I havnt been out latly but i hunt river bottom for cooons and some abandoned farmyards this time of year they stay holed up quiet a bit unless its reaaly warm, like today. if you can find old dead trees with tracks around your getting warm set up nice and quit and wear applicable camo and start calling and watch where you think there holled up, but dont shoot them if they just peek out at first let them get out a ways so they dont fall back into there hole. I use a ruger 10/22 22lr cause in ND you can only legaly use nothing larger than a 22lr rimfire pistol or rifle or .410 shotgun


----------



## coyotehunter13 (Dec 28, 2007)

the article was called "think like a coyote" and it was in the december/january issue of outdorr life. it was a cool article. i've actually tried some of his tactics, and i havn't got any yotes, but i've seen about 3 or 4.

o, fallguy, after the think like a coyote article, there was a "trapping: for fame and fortune" article and it listed what an average sized pelt of good quality would bring:

Muskrat: $4
Raccoon: $14
Coyote: $20
Red or Gray fox: $20
Beaver: $20
River otter: $50
Bobcat: $75

of course, in nebraska, if u shoot or trap a bobcat, u'll get like $150 for it, because there's not very many.

this is the coolest outdoor life magazine i've ever read. i read this whole magazine from cover to cover. actually, now that i'm looking over the magazine again, i'm thinking about reading the coyote hunting article again lol. :beer:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I only got about 10 on my ***** but they were small.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

jason_n said:


> I use a ruger 10/22 22lr cause in ND you can only legaly use nothing larger than a 22lr rimfire pistol or rifle or .410 shotgun


Are you sure on that regulation? I think that might be only applicable at night. During the day I am certain you can use other calibers. For instance, I just bought a marlin 22 magnum. I would like to try hunting ***** one of these years and that is probably what I would use. If anyone knows the exact specifics lets get that figured out.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

We have **** houses all over the area. We go out at night with lights and find them in the houses. It gets alittle tense when there is 5 to 10 of them in a crawl space and you have them cornered. If you miss they charge if you don't kill them they charge. Many times it has come down to using our fists, when the .22's jam or we run out of bullets.

Some nights we get 8, the most we have gotten this way is 48. The bed of the truck was FULL.

It can get kinda dangerous also. Buddy was over a 100 feet up a grain bin and the wood broke he caught the side, but man it was scary. I was at the bottom and had 5 ***** fall on me!


----------



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

I am pretty sure that this only applies to hunting them at night.
As found in section 22 of the small game and furbear proclamation.



> Raccoon may be taken at any hour of the day, while hunting on foot, with the aid of
> a flashlight with a power source of not more than 6 volts. A red or amber filter must
> be placed over the light except when taking a raccoon treed or at bay. The use of
> auto headlights, spotlights, and lights other than a flashlight with a power source of
> ...


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

i went into a old house yesterday while pheansant hunting i seen alot of raccoons droppings and i seen one and i shot it i think i might put a trap in the house and maybe get another one


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Go in at night they will be in there! Under the floors, in the attic, just hit the walls etc. until you hear them, then get them!


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

alright thanks for the tips


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

SilentKnight said:


> I am pretty sure that this only applies to hunting them at night.
> As found in section 22 of the small game and furbear proclamation.
> 
> 
> ...


Another thing that I have never been able to decipher. This 6 volt thing. The scope mounted lights you buy at Cabelas or Scheels are 6 volts, yet they are a spotlight with a red filter. Is that legal? Or do you have to use a FLASHLIGHT? Even then, what battery combination gives you 6 volts? Someone who knows more about this chime in, because I want to give it a try someday, and want to know the rules.


----------



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

Each "AAA", "AA", "C", and "D" battery is 1.5 volts. So your flashlight can only hold 4 if it is made up of these. I guess I would find the biggest baddest Maglight I could find that held 4 D batteries. I will have to ask the game and fish about the gun mounted spot lights since I have never used one. I think red cellophane will suffice for the filter. If not, they do make red filter kits for Maglights.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

We use mag lights. Works good when you run out of ammo! If needed.

Do you know about Stinger lights? Or other LE lights that are really good? Can we use them?


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Called in a **** the other night it wasnt three mintues of calling and we had him down. Never had any luck on other sites.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

So is it out of the question then to use a 22 mag at night? That reg you showed said 22 LR.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

so is it any good to try and call them in the day? i noticed on verminators bow mania they did it in the day and had good luck.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats what Outdoor Life said. You probably have to be fairly close to the tree. I would say go late or early though.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

You would think the 22 mag would be legal it is a rimfire 22, the ndgf regs are kinda vague and could be argued, but a phone call to a ndgf office would be the right thing to do.


----------

